# Modelado y análisis de circuitos de potencia



## Jazz_Light (May 15, 2008)

*FUENTES DE POTENCIA*


Tema 1. Introducción al modelado y análisis de circuitos de potencia.

Tema 2. Diodo de potencia.

Tema 3. Transistor bipolar de potencia.

Tema 4. Transistor de efecto de campo de potencia.

Tema 5. El tiristor.

Tema 6. Transistor bipolar de puerta aislada (IGBT).

Tema 7. Tiristores de apagado por puerta.

tema 8. Limitaciones de corriente y tensión.

Tema 9. Circuitos de disparo para interruptores de potencia.

Tema 10. Control térmico de los semiconductores de potencia.

Tema 11. Componentes reactivos.


*Consideraciones prácticas.*

Tema 12. Rectificadores no controlados.

Tema 13. Rectificadores controlados.

Tema 14. Convertidores conmutados cc-cc. Topologías básicas con un solo interruptor sin aislamiento galvánico.

Tema 15. Convertidores dc/dc ii.

Tema 16. Convertidores cc/ac.

Tema 17. Convertidores cc/ca con salida sinusoidal.


----------

